# Computer Power Supply



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

I know this as been previously discussed but is it possible to use an old computer PSU as the power source for a cell ?

Let say I have a 150W powder supply. Can I use the 3.3V rail ? It can deliver up to 12A or the 5V rail can deliver up to 15A.

Thanks


----------



## Arcani (Mar 24, 2008)

Plug it into a GFI and give it a whirl, if it was still hooked up to a old pc u might be able to make adjustments from motherboard setup(no hard drive needed)


----------



## Noxx (Mar 24, 2008)

hmmm what is a GFI ?
Is it like a multimeter ?

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2008)

Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 24, 2008)

It's an isolation device that goes in line with your AC power. Now days the GFI's are usually integrated into the AC outlet for use near water supplies or outdoors.

The supply should work fine Noxx, just be sure to isolate it from the line circuit. Old 486 power supply units will bite you if not properly grounded.

Steve


----------



## Arcani (Mar 25, 2008)

Your breaker panel will kick if there is a surge, but i like to have a GFI outlet on the end of a extension cord for sketchy stuff, it will act like a extra breaker, u can reset it there and not at the panel in the basement, they do tend to go easily though.


----------



## pcecycle (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried using an old computer power supply with Steve's deplating cell? Since I am getting a bunch of old computers now, I have lots of available PSUs. Tips and experiences welcome.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't see why not, As Arcani stated, using an GFI would be a great idea, by taking out the on board fuse, and hooking the GFI straight to where the old fuse prongs use to be will be great.(NOTE: There are many GFI's the choose from) Or you can get you a fuse cap holder from radio shack and drill an hole on the powersupply casing then add the fuse cap to it and connect the line to where the on board fuse is, then you can connect an GFI to the new fuse source saving alot of pain in the future by having to diassemble the power suply.Depending on what type of GFI you use, u can still connect an GFI outlet to it


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2008)

GFI are not the same as circuit breakers, they only trip if there is an imballance in the "hot" leg and the "neutral" leg, ie the you touch the hot leg and the current goes to ground, not through the neutral as it should so the GFI will trip.


----------



## OMG (Jun 25, 2008)

Noxx, GFI outlets will be found in your bathroom. They have two little buttons between the plugins.


----------



## Irons (Jun 25, 2008)

You may find that the 5V rail and perhaps others may mot regulate properly without a minimum load. Check the label to see if any of the outputs need a minimum load to operate properly. I have found that few K ohms is adequate even though the spec calls for a lower resistance.

I use old computer power supplies and they work well.


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here http://81.207.88.128/science/chem/misc/psu.html

This is from a member of SMDB woelen. the pages are IP based so I think they change if the link doesn't work go here http://www.oelen.net/science/ enter the site click chemistry then Miscellaneous then a "A versatile power supply for electrolysis experiments"


I tried this once but it turns out the power supply was shot when I got it. but with the amount of scrap computers you guys see maybe you can get lucky.


----------



## Blacktoadd (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been finding them by the dozens turning up in the local good will store for $6 I bought a few in case the source dries up.


----------

